# Heavy duty portable machine with good backup



## leghornx (Aug 7, 2015)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
inr - 80000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Programming & development (quite a lot) ,server holding, movies, browsing, frequent heavy gaming(not much).
I need a machine having low response time.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eyeing for ?
I want quad core i7 5th gen (or 5th gen too as I need good battery backup) , 8GB + ram , good screen quality (2k or better .. will be hooked to the screen for 10 hrs a day). More cache and good clocking is always a plus.
Backlit keyboard is a must.


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP , Dell , Asus (basically anything)
b. Dislike: Apple .. plz dont suggest apple.


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution  (Full HD) 
Battery back up extended (7+ hrs) .. the more , the better.
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local : delhi. Not an issue 


So basically the best  heavy duty machine in that budget 
I have selected some. Please help me choose

Dell Inspiron 15 7548
ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D
ASUS ROG G501 (I'm not sure if its in india yet)
HP envy series.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2015)

That ASUS UX501 you preferred won't be available in your budget AFAIK. 4k displays will be a poor option in laptops because of less powerful GPUs and battery life could be affected adversely.

Dell inspiron 7548 has shitty dual core ULV CPU for the price combined with a low end AMD DDR3 gpu.

ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM087D costs ~60k and you shouldn't even consider it given your budget is 80k

ROG 501 isn't available in India.

Don't know which model of HP's envy series you are looking at.

Get an assembled desktop instead or buy a Clevo with 4k screen from Xotic PC or Azom. At least they don't give underpowered CPUs and crap GPUs in this high budget.

Also, don't do intensive tasks on battery, it'll destroy the battery life. Always use the laptop plugged in unless AC power is unavailable.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 10, 2015)

Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay

This might be the best option for you if you want great performance.
Note: This is an imported laptop but ASUS gives international warranty, so its a good buy

HP Pavilion 15-ab035TX (Notebook) (Core i7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W78PA) Rs.65000 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab035TX (Notebook) (Core i7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W78PA) Natural SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
Check this if you want decent performance but better battery life than the ASUS one
(I doubt it has backlit keyboard)

Check Amazon too, they are having some offers(bank offers too)


----------



## leghornx (Aug 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That ASUS UX501 you preferred won't be available in your budget AFAIK. 4k displays will be a poor option in laptops because of less powerful GPUs and battery life could be affected adversely.
> 
> Dell inspiron 7548 has shitty dual core ULV CPU for the price combined with a low end AMD DDR3 gpu.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the advice . I wont do anything to degrade the battery life.

I can stretch my budget to meet the needs for ux501
how is the machine anyway , this ux501 ?
The thing is that its a light weighted beast with a decent backup of 6+hrs (browsing over wifi).
I hope your suggestions meet my needs. I'll check them out soon.

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay
> 
> This might be the best option for you if you want great performance.
> Note: This is an imported laptop but ASUS gives international warranty, so its a good buy
> ...




Thanks .. I wud have gone for ROG 552. But its quite heavy i hear (not portable) and also the battery backup is shabby.

HP one doesnt have the keyboard backlight. I'm not sure about the battery either.
Any insights on that are welcome.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2015)

leghornx said:


> Thanks .. I wud have gone for ROG 552. But its quite heavy i hear (not portable) and also the battery backup is shabby.
> 
> HP one doesnt have the keyboard backlight. I'm not sure about the battery either.
> Any insights on that are welcome.


My friend's laptop with 3rd gen i7 ULV gives 4hr+ battery life on wifi browsing in 50-60% brightness.

I'm sure that HP one will last 5hrs minimum

ASUS one would last 3-3.5 hrs, its basically for gaming. HP one is better for you

That zenbook is out of your budget + not available in India, i guess


----------



## leghornx (Aug 11, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> My friend's laptop with 3rd gen i7 ULV gives 4hr+ battery life on wifi browsing in 50-60% brightness.
> 
> I'm sure that HP one will last 5hrs minimum
> 
> ...





anupam_pb said:


> My friend's laptop with 3rd gen i7 ULV gives 4hr+ battery life on wifi browsing in 50-60% brightness.
> 
> I'm sure that HP one will last 5hrs minimum
> 
> ...




Fair point.
But , HP one still doesnt have the backlighting for keyboard.

When I had written the post I hadnt come across ASUS UX501 (available in India, ASUS site says its available ) , and had only seen ASUS ROG G501 (NOT available in India). But just looking at the ux501 makes me drool. So I mean , I can inflate my budget. 
There are just a couple of questions that I have.

1. Is the battery backup really 6+ hrs ? beacuse this one has i7 HQ (no ULV) and a 4k screen  (quite demanding right ?). So if thats the backup m getting this has to be one sweetly engineered product right ? Am i missing a catch ??

2. How is the heat dissipation ??


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 12, 2015)

leghornx said:


> Fair point.
> But , HP one still doesnt have the backlighting for keyboard.
> 
> When I had written the post I hadnt come across ASUS UX501 (available in India, ASUS site says its available ) , and had only seen ASUS ROG G501 (NOT available in India). But just looking at the ux501 makes me drool. So I mean , I can inflate my budget.
> ...



1. Yeah 6hrs is possible with a good battery(6 cell ones). My friend who has a Samsung laptop with same specs as my laptop, except for the fact that his laptop has Intel HD enabled, gets around 4hrs of battery life under mixed usage

2. I personally can't see its vents around sides. So I doubt it relies on heat dissipation through body or maybe in lower part

That ASUS laptop is a great choice but try to find it in India first. Also inquire for its price


----------



## leghornx (Aug 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That ASUS UX501 you preferred won't be available in your budget AFAIK. 4k displays will be a poor option in laptops because of less powerful GPUs and battery life could be affected adversely.
> 
> Dell inspiron 7548 has shitty dual core ULV CPU for the price combined with a low end AMD DDR3 gpu.
> 
> ...





SaiyanGoku said:


> That ASUS UX501 you preferred won't be available in your budget AFAIK. 4k displays will be a poor option in laptops because of less powerful GPUs and battery life could be affected adversely.
> 
> Dell inspiron 7548 has shitty dual core ULV CPU for the price combined with a low end AMD DDR3 gpu.
> 
> ...



So yeah I asked for AZOM quotes,cheaper than ux501. MAN THEY ARE SICK !!
This UX501 looks so underpowered in front of these AZOM solutions.
Really confused as to what to buy.

UX501 has good sleek design and decent battery backup over nice performance.

AZOM is a raw beast. STATISTICS OVERFLOWIING. (6 GB DDR5 970 :O)

They both have their cons.

Asus has screen color issues , cooling system is unsure of , a little underpowered (atleast to azom systems), 

Azom one is heavy (inconvinient to take around) , little battery backup , doesnt really look professional.

So in that light
I have ordered ASUS machine. I'll post the results soon.
Please do comment if (or even if you dont) you think that I made a wrong choice

Thanks

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> 1. Yeah 6hrs is possible with a good battery(6 cell ones). My friend who has a Samsung laptop with same specs as my laptop, except for the fact that his laptop has Intel HD enabled, gets around 4hrs of battery life under mixed usage
> 
> 2. I personally can't see its vents around sides. So I doubt it relies on heat dissipation through body or maybe in lower part
> 
> That ASUS laptop is a great choice but try to find it in India first. Also inquire for its price





I have ordered from a dealer. Its pricey though , 1.17 L.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 14, 2015)

leghornx said:


> I have ordered from a dealer. Its pricey though , 1.17 L.



Great!! Its a sexy laptop, that's for sure
Specs of the model you ordered?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 14, 2015)

Look for Elitebook 850 or Zbook 15
Zbook is expensive but has options of 1080p IPS screen, UHD IPS, 1080p Dream Color and UHD Dream color screen.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

Zbook is awesome, I have used it twice and that thing is actually great to have.


----------



## leghornx (Aug 16, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Great!! Its a sexy laptop, that's for sure
> Specs of the model you ordered?



pretty standard.
5th gen i7 4720HQ
512 SSD PCIe X 4
2 GB DDR5 GTX 960

Theres no 'Indian version' of this machine AFAIK. Even mine is coming from Taiwan. So Its the same config u get anywhere


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2015)

4720HQ is 4th gen 
2 TB total ssd?


----------



## ZTR (Aug 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 4720HQ is 4th gen
> 2 TB total ssd?


I think he means PCI-e x4 as in the speed of the lane not the amount of ssds lol


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 17, 2015)

ZTR said:


> I think he means PCI-e x4 as in the speed of the lane not the amount of ssds lol



Yeah that's right 
LOL


----------



## leghornx (Aug 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 4720HQ is 4th gen
> 2 TB total ssd?



its 512 SSD  other ppl have cleared the confusion  

is 4720HQ really 4th gen ?? :O
Many brands have been marketing it as i7 5th Gen.

- - - Updated - - -



leghornx said:


> its 512 SSD  other ppl have cleared the confusion
> 
> is 4720HQ really 4th gen ?? :O
> Many brands have been marketing it as i7 5th Gen.



Also , How is it compared to  i7-5500U ?


----------



## ZTR (Aug 19, 2015)

leghornx said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Also , How is it compared to  i7-5500U ?



Much MUCH better
4720HQ is a quad core CPU with HT which means total of 8 logical CPUs while 5500u is a dual core underpowered chip with HT which means 4 logical CPUs
Intel Core i7 5500U vs 4720HQ


----------



## leghornx (Sep 1, 2015)

Got my machine !! :d

thanks guys.


----------

